# Electic Ireland possible price cuts



## dewdrop (14 Mar 2014)

Some of my friends who are with Electric Ireland tell me that when they phone them saying they were going to leave to a rival company they were offered a price reduction. Has this any credence?


----------



## Lightning (14 Mar 2014)

Yes, they will offer you a discount if you stay, if you are out of contract. 

The discount offered may not price match the lowest offer out there.


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Mar 2014)

they are giving appear to require signing up to direct debit and accepting e-statements also for an additional reduction.


----------



## serotoninsid (1 Apr 2014)

When I moved from Airtricity to BGE for electricity six months ago, I emailed them and asked them to save me the bother of moving and match the offer.  They gave a discount but wouldn't match BGE.  I switched.  During the switching process, I then got a sales call from Airtricity offering an incentive to stick with them.  I wouldnt take the call any further on the basis that they made me go to the bother.

I find bonkers.ie excellent for periodic comparison.  I think I will stick with checking it from time to time rather than taking the 'one big switch' deal - as there are aspects of that deal that aren't so attractive
eg. cashback offer only realised once 12 month period has elapsed. 
- details used for marketing purposes
- the rate I have from BGE is lower than what their current standard rate is for the particular product I have from them.  Therefore, the 'one big switch' deal doesn't completely offer the % discount it claims (in my case at least).


----------



## emeralds (1 Apr 2014)

The offer from EI only applies to new customers?


----------



## serotoninsid (1 Apr 2014)

sahd said:


> I am not talking about the Onebigswitch .... this is an offer from Electric Ireland in response to that.



Never suggested that you were referring to OBS.  However, I thought it worthy of mention in the greater context of this thread


----------



## MrEarl (1 Apr 2014)

Hello,

From the looks of things and from my own personal experience, it pays to shop around and move regularly .... assuming you are out of contract needless to say.


----------

